# Pretty marble picture



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

Love this picture.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

A step back....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

More marbles


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

*Candle holders*

My digging partner makes fun of my candle holders.. I still bring them home from time to time. He thinks I have enough.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

*RE: Candle holders*

Tumbled glass/glass inside Burma-Shave


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 15, 2008)

*RE: Candle holders*

Coke and Pepsi


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 16, 2008)

*RE: Candle holders*

One more. All the stuff on top of the tv cabinet. 
 Thanks Lobey!


----------



## glass man (Sep 16, 2008)

*RE: Candle holders*

ALRIGHT! I got a A&W ROOT BEER MUG LIKE YOURS,THAT I FOUND IN MY MOM'S HOUSE WHEN WE WERE CLEANING OUT AFTER SHE DIED. IT CAME FROM MY SISTER'S CAR HOPPING DAYS IN 61 or 62. SHE IS SO SHY ,HARD TO IMAGINE HER CAR HOPPING. OH WELL ,THANKS FOR THE PICTURES!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 16, 2008)

*RE: Candle holders*

Thanks glass man... 
 There are actually 2 mini A&W's. (The one that's less clear in the big picture is clearer in the 2nd picture.)  The three bottles in the middle are modern, but somehow links it all together.


----------

